# How well can rats climb?



## nerdle (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello rat experts!

I want to keep a chicken and I'm trying to devise a clever coop that will be rat proof. I'll need a ladder that a rat can't climb but a chicken can....

Can a rat run up a slim steel pole? How slim would it have to be to not be climbable?

How high can a rat jump (if I make a rung ladder how high must the lowest rung be)?

I know rats are clever little Houdinis... any suggestions?

Kate


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats can jump pretty high, I have seen my rats go at least 3 feet in the air, and they are VERY exceptional climbers. Although I think a slim metal pole would be very difficult for them if it was steep enough.A

I don't know jack about chickens, but is this coop going to be enclosed? If you use smaller chicken wire rats will probably not be able to get through.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have chickens.

Rats are nocturnal, and so, as long as you shut your coop securely at night, the kind of ladder you have will make no difference. If there's an opening, a predator will get inside, the only way to keep our birds safe is block -everything- with either wood or hardware cloth.

I personally have two coops, one with a wooden ramp/ladder the other without a ramp or ladder at all. I've never had rats, although there is a mouse hanging around right now.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Assuming you are referring to keeping wild rats out of the coop. They are much more resourceful than our domestic darlings. I know wild rats to climb a vertical wooden post with a chicken egg in their mouth as I found the empty shells on the loft's floor. I don't see mine doing that.
The best way to keep wild rodents out is to lock up the chickies before dark and to keep their food inside the hen house at all times. Window and ventilation openings are covered by mouse proof hardware cloth. That has always worked for us; never had a rodent problem in the hen house.


----------



## nerdle (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thanks!*

My dream was to fox proof the garden and have happy free hens never locked in so off to bed and up when they like - not possible! 

Foxes patrol every night waiting for their chance and rats are too clever. I've heard some good advice and will follow it. 

Kate


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

nerdle said:


> My dream was to fox proof the garden and have happy free hens never locked in so off to bed and up when they like - not possible!
> 
> Foxes patrol every night waiting for their chance and rats are too clever. I've heard some good advice and will follow it.
> 
> Kate


That was my idea too until I lost several roosters as they would stand before their hens to protect them when a predator comes. Then I let them out only during the day but coyotes and bob cats still took them on a regular bases so I kept them cooped up all the time, which I hated to do. 
But the predators still prowled around which sent the flock into non-laying mode for several days at a time. I finally gave them to someone who had a Great Pyrenese protecting their place and they never lose any animal, not even a duckling. I decided to only have indoor pets from then on.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine live in cement floored coops with roofs or wire over the top, they have large houses with locking doors, and the latches are out of predator reach and sliding and locking types. 

I lost 3 birds, even how careful I am, because my dad let them loose in the yard early in the morning in january when things were hungry. My 2 roosters and favorite little polish girl died, I had only one bird left. I still have her, she has symptoms of PTSD from watching her friends die and is a danger to other chickens. She lives isolated, with a rooster for company- he's nasty as well, but they like eachother and keep eachother company.

Sadly, even with you standing right there hawks will come down and take birds. I give mine big trays of dirt to play in when they're in the coops and let them out when I am out sitting with them or cleaning the coops.

Good luck with your endeavor! Chickens are really rewarding, I love mine very much.


----------

